# What is the best permitting software bang for your buck?



## Mango (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been a long time since I have been logged in but definitely have not forgotten the valuable resources this forum offers. I currently manage the building department for a small town in Southeast Texas and am in need for a permitting software/database. The city I moved from used "Blueprince"  which I am very fond of and it served our needs very well. The problem I face in the small town I work is I have a small Budget as well. I cannot afford Blueprince but would still like to find something to solve my digital archiving, permitting, and inspection needs that doesn't consume 12% of my annual budget.

Does anyone have any suggestions for software?

PS: Peach if you are out there, yes, I am no longer with the City of Conroe!!!  and thanks for all of your help in the past,

Mango


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 9, 2011)

We use a custom system that was developed for us. Pricey I am sure but it works very well. This topic was covered a little bit in a similar thread about six months ago. You might find it if you try a site search.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 9, 2011)

Try this.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/search.php?searchid=118956

Several topics that might help.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mango,

Incode, Tyler Technologies. Programs that work together including *permits*, code enforcement, accounting, business licenses, court, utilities and others.


----------



## Mango (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Pcinspector and Daddy-o. I will check out the search.

Mango


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 10, 2011)

We have had great results with Filemaker Pro - a fairly user friendly database system.  It does take someone with a bit of computer knowledge to get it running, but it can do just about anything you would like.  It has been cost effective for us!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 20, 2011)

I am interested in reviving this topic. Our ahj has been using PTWin32 by the now defunct Black Bear Systems, so we are in the market for a low cost alternative.

Anyone else have suggestions for low cost permitting software solutions for a small municipality?


----------



## beach (Jun 20, 2011)

We use PermitsPlus, not sure of the cost these days...... works well for us


----------



## rshuey (Jun 20, 2011)

We use emergency reporting because Fire, EMS and Building Code docs can all be linked. Nice set up. The fire dept got it through a grant, we merely use part of it. www.emergencyreporting.com


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2011)

Are any of these a web based system?


----------



## rshuey (Jun 20, 2011)

emergencyreporting is. Get real close with your FD. They may already have enough licenses!


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2011)

If you're interested, the company I work for has nearly 20 deployments of permit tracking software in Washington State. You can check it out here: http://smartgov.paladindata.com/. It is true that Black Bear went out of business in the early part of 2011. We are now working with a number of previous Black Bear customers across the country as well as other that are looking for low cost/high function land management software.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Please do not use this site for commercial purposes.


----------



## ICE (Oct 17, 2011)

Riding a little rough on the new guy aren't ya fatboy.  This is, after all, a thread about his stock in trade.  Seven of his competitors are mentioned so he tossed his in there, what's the big deal?  This guy has been in a lot of building departments and he'll be in a lot more.  He could do plenty towards promoting this forum.

Oh! I forgot to say welcome Jon so, Welcome Jon.

Oracle created our tracking system.  We could both retire for what it cost.  What have you got that works for inspectors in the field on an IPad?  For free.  :devil

Tiger


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2011)

"Riding a little rough on the new guy aren't ya fatboy. This is, after all, a thread about his stock in trade. Seven of his competitors are mentioned so he tossed his in there, what's the big deal? This guy has been in a lot of building departments and he'll be in a lot more. He could do plenty towards promoting this forum."

Mentioned by other people, responding to the OP, not plugging their personal agenda. I don't think I was hard, just stated what I believe Jeff wants to see as content. If I'm out of line, then I would expect him to let me know.


----------



## steveray (Oct 18, 2011)

Contact ViewPoint out of MA...they started as a GIS company and have been improving their software (ViewPermit) by leaps and bounds...very simple and user friendly from what I have seen.(9 towns in CT did a regional pilot program with a grant)..just make sure it works for you....we are using Tyler-MUNIS software and I havent run into ANYONE in town hall that is happy with it...or even likes it for that matter....


----------



## jj1289 (Oct 18, 2011)

We use a program called Municity for tracking applications, permits inspections, violations, CO's etc.  The company is in the process of developing a web portal for the program and they have a driod app.  The website is www.generalcode.com.  I have had a good exeprience with the program and the customer support has been outstanding with answering any questions or concerns.


----------

